# Conneaut Steelhead



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Fished Conneaut went 5 on 4 in with the biggest ( around 7/8 ilbs ) one getting off after jumping like 3 feet in the air ,I was bummed . All Fished averaged around 5 lbs . 1 came trolling east wall balance from river . Got my new replacement underwater camera but nothing hit that line . Maybe next time !!


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

great.......spoons?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

The one in the lake was on a spoon the river fish were on a jointed Rapalas


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

FishIgo said:


> The one in the lake was on a spoon the river fish were on a jointed Rapalas


Any specific color on the jointed Rapalas?


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Took my friend out Friday he catches his first steel ever on my pole and my lure. I get skunked. Blue and chrome Cleo and a shad colored scorpion lure. One at the wall and two in the creek.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Misdirection said:


> Any specific color on the jointed Rapalas?


Flor orange in the river


----------

